# Visas



## geekpenguin (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey,

I'm going to California in Feb/March for a week's uni exchange and was wondering if you guys would know if I'd need a special student visa to do that?

Also, going to NYC in May (with my family) and we weren't sure if we'd need visas for that or not. Wasn't there some new law/guideline out that you needed them even if you were just visiting for a weekend?

Thanks guys!


----------



## poului (Dec 2, 2008)

geekpenguin said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm going to California in Feb/March for a week's uni exchange and was wondering if you guys would know if I'd need a special student visa to do that?
> 
> ...



I heard about this but I can't find any such regulation detailed on the US embassy website.

http://london.usembassy.gov/cons_new/visa/index.html


----------



## ethel (Dec 2, 2008)

no visa needed for either.


----------



## Lea (Dec 2, 2008)

We got this information from our work travel department: 

"Beginning January 12th 2009, international travelers—business and leisure—planning to travel to the United States under the Visa Waiver Program (VWP) will be affected by the new security requirements of the Electronic System for Travel Authorization (ESTA)                            . 

Travelers will need to receive an electronic travel authorization before departing to the United States by plane or vessel.

The U.S. Department of Homeland Security recommends that travel authorization applications be submitted at least 72 hours prior to scheduled travel.

The ESTA application must be submitted in English"

Hope this helps. Perhaps you can do a search under VWP and ESTA?


----------



## geekpenguin (Dec 2, 2008)

Lea said:


> We got this information from our work travel department:
> 
> "Beginning January 12th 2009, international travelers—business and leisure—planning to travel to the United States under the Visa Waiver Program (VWP) will be affected by the new security requirements of the Electronic System for Travel Authorization (ESTA)                            .
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for that. Yeah, that's a good idea. I'll check that out.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 2, 2008)

IIRC you need a visa waiver form which you can get on the aircraft taking you (assuming a commercial flight!) This will allow you up to 90 days in US. 

for so short a student exchange I am not certain about the need for a student visa.


----------



## ethel (Dec 3, 2008)

as said above, from january, you need to complete the visa waiver forum online at least 72 hours before you travel.


----------



## TomPaine (Dec 3, 2008)

Yep, from January the 1st you need to fill in the online form, once you have completed this, it is valid for multiple trips for up to 2 years I believe. The online form replaces the green visa waiver form. However now they pre-authorise your visit, so in effect can stop you boarding the flight if they suspect you of being a terrroist etc. However completing the form online and being authorised does not guarentee your entry into the US, the border guards still have the final say on that.

For a week long visit (in both of the cases you have mentioned above) you should be fine.

TomPaine


----------



## geekpenguin (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you guys! That's really helpful.


----------



## A. Spies (Dec 11, 2008)

Just in case: If you've ever been arrested or might be considered in any way "risky" by the state type of thing you need to start preparing now and have at least £150 to spare on top cos they're utter, utter bastards. There's a thread in this forum somewhere.


----------



## geekpenguin (Dec 11, 2008)

A. Spies said:


> Just in case: If you've ever been arrested or might be considered in any way "risky" by the state type of thing you need to start preparing now and have at least £150 to spare on top cos they're utter, utter bastards. There's a thread in this forum somewhere.



Eep  :O! Well, I don't have any convictions or arrests, but "risky"? I guess that'll depend on who you talk to . Lol jk.


----------

